# Video of special setup for King Kong score



## Liam (Sep 17, 2005)

This is an interesting video with Howard Shore and Peter Jackson as they convert a huge concert hall in New Zealand to score the new King Kong movie.

Check it out http://img-nex.kongisking.net/kong/movies/PPD-13WeeksToGo_qt6_high.mov (HERE)


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 17, 2005)

Peter Jackson last alotta weight :roll:


----------



## tob (Sep 18, 2005)

Great find!!! That stage looks really cool. 

/Tobias


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 18, 2005)

Very cool - thanks! 

Tobias that look on your face is a riot!


----------



## Scott Rogers (Sep 18, 2005)

..........


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 18, 2005)

We should do the same thing for the VI-Project dontcha think?




... but we'll have to up the ante to 25,000 each.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Sep 18, 2005)

..........


----------



## Niah (Sep 18, 2005)

Dear god Peter Jackson has lost some weight man ! :shock:


----------



## José Herring (Sep 18, 2005)

That was so cool. Man. 

And Peter. Lookin' good baby!

Jose


----------



## Brian Ralston (Sep 18, 2005)

Scott Rogers said:


> PI can't tell very well from the video, but it almost looks "theater in the roundish", as well as being very spacious - but they might've been using a wide angle on some of those shots.



Most concert halls outside of the US have seats surrounding the stage. Accoustically, they are very good rooms. They are disnged with accoustics in mind. A lot of newer concert halls in the U.S. are starting to be built following this model. The Walt Disney Concert Hall in Los Angeles, for example, looks very similar inside. 

It is a neat experience, especially for a musician, to sit in the audience to the side or even behind a performing orchestra. The whole perspective of what is going on is quite unique. The sound in these places is also designed so that it sounds good pretty much wherever you sit.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Sep 18, 2005)

..........


----------



## Brian Ralston (Sep 18, 2005)

Scott Rogers said:


> Yeah, but the seats in Disney Hall don't surround the stage like that roundish hall in NZ. There are seats behind the stage, but not on the sides.
> 
> BTW, I've never sat in those seats back there Brian. If you have, how does it sound? I'd like to try it, but don't want to possibly waste a good concert.



The seats behind the stage at the Disney hall sound great. In fact, I think I like them more then the front ones now with the added entertainment value of seeing the concert from the players perspective and seeing the conductors expressions, etc...

The balance of sound really wasn't that bad...maybe a little percussion heavy...but other than that...pretty good.

There are seats on the sides in Disney Hall...not a lot...but it does wrap around a bit on the upper levels. 

The seats behind the stage are only sold last minute though. Of course they are not available when the choir is performing because that is where they sit...or the organ...but if it is a traditional orchestral concert...they will sell them a couple weeks before at the box office. You should try it at least once. It won't be a waste...that is for sure.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 18, 2005)

Scott Rogers said:


> the other potentially awkward part may be the feeling that you're on display for the folk in the main body of the hall.



I had an awkward feeling like that once when I went to a play with my highschool class to see "Equus" and there was these like bleacher seats right on the back of the stage that we had to sit in and the actors were naked so I had to stare across at naked actors/big crowd. Didn't know where to look so I mostly looked down at a bottle of Fruitopia I snuck in or the naked girls crotch.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Sep 18, 2005)

..........


----------



## Scott Rogers (Sep 18, 2005)

..........


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 18, 2005)

Great clip, and I have to say it too, how skinny is PJ now? :shock:


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 18, 2005)

I posted soem video in here a little while ago that had Peter Jackson in it all skinny and falling asleep. Of course noone replied and the thread died a horrible death. I thionk Jackson worked hard on King Kong.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I posted soem video in here a little while ago that had Peter Jackson in it all skinny and falling asleep. Of course noone replied and the thread died a horrible death. I thionk Jackson worked hard on King Kong.



I think I saw it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I had an awkward feeling like that once when I went to a play with my highschool class to see "Equus" and there was these like bleacher seats right on the back of the stage that we had to sit in and the actors were naked so I had to stare across at naked actors/big crowd. Didn't know where to look so I mostly looked down at a bottle of Fruitopia I snuck in or the naked girls crotch.



What was the reason for them being naked in high school? Are you sure this wasnt a fantasy of yours? Like your makebelieve girlfriend?


----------



## Liam (Sep 18, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I posted soem video in here a little while ago that had Peter Jackson in it all skinny and falling asleep. Of course noone replied and the thread died a horrible death. I thionk Jackson worked hard on King Kong.



Yeah I think that was from one of the video journals for the new Superman movie when Brian Singer came to the set of King Kong, and they kind of "spoofed" that Brian would have to take over directing because Peter was too exhausted. It was pretty funny


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 18, 2005)

Ed said:


> choc0thrax said:
> 
> 
> > I had an awkward feeling like that once when I went to a play with my highschool class to see "Equus" and there was these like bleacher seats right on the back of the stage that we had to sit in and the actors were naked so I had to stare across at naked actors/big crowd. Didn't know where to look so I mostly looked down at a bottle of Fruitopia I snuck in or the naked girls crotch.
> ...



Our highschool class went to a play, it wasn't in the school.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 18, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Ed said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax said:
> ...



"play" as in the local strip club :wink:


----------

